# I can help you by understanding Chihuahua's weight chart



## LittleMagicChihuahuas (Aug 11, 2005)

*Hello everyone,

I can help you by understanding the Chihuahua's weight chart. It's really easy. Any questions about Chihuahua's weight chart. I will try my best to help you. Just tell me your puppy's age and the current weight. I can give you the best estimated size at full grown only if you want to know. Posts? *


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

I thought I was looking at just a smiley there till I realised your text is all in white! lol.

I don't know what Lexi's birth weight was, but she's 16 weeks now, and weighs 2.2lbs (1kg).
I looked at the chart, it said she'd be around 4lbs fully grown?
She's still so small :?


----------



## LittleMagicChihuahuas (Aug 11, 2005)

Nona said:


> I thought I was looking at just a smiley there till I realised your text is all in white! lol.
> 
> I don't know what Lexi's birth weight was, but she's 16 weeks now, and weighs 2.2lbs (1kg).
> I looked at the chart, it said she'd be around 4lbs fully grown?
> She's still so small :?


*Lexi is very beautiful! Basically, she weighted 2.2 lbs at 16 weeks old right? Ok the chihuahua's weight chart shows me that she will be 3 1/2 to 4 lbs. I have a feeling that Lexi will be under 4 lbs with no doubts  

Same with my Tinkerbell. She is a year old and she weighted 3 lbs & 3oz. Also, with my little Curious George. He weighted 3 lbs & 12oz. Just few ounces more than my Tinkerbell *


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww thanks for the estimate!


----------



## LittleMagicChihuahuas (Aug 11, 2005)

Nona said:


> Awww thanks for the estimate!


You are welcome and I assumed the birth weight of Lexi's was around 3.5 oz


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Well, the weight chart is good for a general idea.
According to the weight chart both my girls were suppose to be between 4.5 to 5 lbs.
Sandy was a year old in February and now weights over 6 lbs.
Koke was a year old in June and weights 5.5 lbs.
In all honesty, Sandy is a little over weight, but Koke is no where near over weight.

My point is that the charts are not set in stone, they are only to be used as a general idea.

Don't ever expect your chi to be exactly what the chart says.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

If Lexi ends up a 20lb Chi i'd still love her :lol: 
Very unlikely though thank goodness, I couldnt imagine a 20lb Chi....


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Nona said:


> If Lexi ends up a 20lb Chi i'd still love her :lol:
> Very unlikely though thank goodness, I couldnt imagine a 20lb Chi....


Yup, you are absolutly right.

I'd still love mine just as much if they were 20 lbs. also.

But unfortunatly there are a lot of people that buy chis that the breeder has told them that their chi will only weigh 3 1/2 to 4 lbs. according to the weight chart, and that pup ends up weighing several pounds more and then don't want the pup anymore.
It's just sad that the poor pups didn't do anything wrong, they just grew.
Breeders should tell prospective customers the truth about the chart.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Hello ! Tyson is 15 weeks (nearly 16 weeks) and weighs 4lbs , can you work out approx what adult weight should be??   

Thank-u :wave:


----------



## LittleMagicChihuahuas (Aug 11, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> Hello ! Tyson is 15 weeks (nearly 16 weeks) and weighs 4lbs , can you work out approx what adult weight should be??
> 
> Thank-u :wave:


Tyson's estimated size when he reaches to 6 months old or older as a full grown is 8 to 10 lbs. Wow he's pretty big but he is definitely adorable little guy!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Yeah i know its strange because in size he is actually not big atall , but he weighs a lot. he is quite sturdy so maybe thats where he weight lies :wave: 

Thank-you for doing that for me


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi! :wave: 

Faith is 11 weeks old and weighs a little under 4lbs...could you figure out what she might weigh. She is already the same size of Buffy tho is 11 months old!

Thank you...the weight chart is like reading a foreign language to me...lol


----------



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

Tansy totally defied that chart; she was 3.5 oz at birth, and followed the chart until about 6 weeks, and now at 17 weeks, is just under 6 pounds- twice what her full grown size should have been. IMHO the chart is not at all reliable. Not that I personally care; I've found I much prefer having a larger chi that is sturdy and healthier than a tiny chi might be.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper said "weight chart, schmeight chart". For a dog that should have been 4-5 lbs per the chart, he totally negated any validity the chart had - at least in his case. I love my 10 lb Cooper!!

He wasn't going to adhere to what society said he should weigh. He's a rebel at heart.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

What size does it say a chihuahua will weigh as an adult, when born was one and 1/2ounces?


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wow one and a half ounces is tiny, Im sure it starts at 2 and a half ounces and says that a 2 and a half ounce pup will mature to around 2lbs ACCORDING to the chart :?. So 1 and a half ounces would work out tiny and doesnt come under the chart :shock:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I was just testing the weight chart, infact she was born at that weight but she now weighs in at 3 1/2lbs and is nearly 5 years old, shes Fynn the white/beige one in the middle of my avatar.Rosie the sable weighs the same but is slightly smaller.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

awww your chis are lovely Donna, you should post some new piccies of them  Id love that! :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

sometimes the chart and the estimating is right on but other times it is so far off. chiwi has been right on so far and i can't wait to see how much Jumba weighs so i can see what the chart says with him.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

stefanie_farrell said:


> awww your chis are lovely Donna, you should post some new piccies of them  Id love that! :wave:


.............................I dont have a scanner or digicam,( hubby says get them but ive no idea how to use either so wont) :? so i have to rely on my normal camera and finishing 36 pictures at a time, i have just had a couple of holiday films in Cornwall developed with a few of the girls on,the rest are still in the camera.So when i send them to my friend she will put them on attachments for me.I get my free pet mobil next week after the companion dog show so will get a picture done of that too,just takes a while.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

According to the chart, Jolie will weigh somewhere around 5 lbs but a few weeks ago it was 3 1/2 -4 lbs so it's changing. All i know is she is very small. lol


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> According to the chart, Jolie will weigh somewhere around 5 lbs but a few weeks ago it was 3 1/2 -4 lbs so it's changing. All i know is she is very small. lol


<ahem> And Boom-Boom?


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Cooper said:


> JOLIE'SMOM said:
> 
> 
> > According to the chart, Jolie will weigh somewhere around 5 lbs but a few weeks ago it was 3 1/2 -4 lbs so it's changing. All i know is she is very small. lol
> ...


Simmer down, mom,,,i'm getting to that...hee hee..i had to go delete some pictures...i used up all my picture space...so stand by.... :toothy3:


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Boomer weighed in tonight at 2lbs 8 ozs., so he's kind of off the charts! i think he'll probably weigh around 26 lbs. (kidding) But he's been
hittin' he dinners pretty hard lately, (Kimmie's dinners that is.)lol

And remember, he's an only child...no competition.) :toothy7: But i'd guess Boomer will be a 10 pounder when he's grown. That's about the
right size for huggin'! :toothy4:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm swooning, if you couldn't tell. Swooning, I say.

I'm just going to have to get another job. :scratch:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

ow my Boomer is looking up to his idol Cooper now isnt he?  What is it with pure choco chis? They have the urge to get bigger and bigger and more to squeeze and love and just like a giant choc galaxy bar :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: *dribbles* owwwwww cooperrrr :twisted: *licks lips*


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

stefanie_farrell said:


> ow my Boomer is looking up to his idol Cooper now isnt he?  What is it with pure choco chis? They have the urge to get bigger and bigger and more to squeeze and love and just like a giant choc galaxy bar :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: *dribbles* owwwwww cooperrrr :twisted: *licks lips*


Boomer is the most handsome little guy I've seen.... other than Cooper, of course. He really does look exactly like Coop as a baby except he's void of the white chest like my guy's got. I'm going to start a Boomer fan club. I'll be president... who wants to be vice prez and secretary?


----------



## coree (Aug 16, 2005)

well my chi zeus weighed 3lbs 8 oz at the vet last week and he is 12 weeks old. what would be the estimate for him full grown? i saw his parents and they were mom 6 lbs and dad was 8lbs. And both were beautiful. I didn't want a chi totally because of the size i wanted one because we live in an apartment and don't have a huge yard and i did my research and found that chis were the perfect apartment dog. He still gets his exercise and his outside playtime we take him to the park with the kids and we've taken him to my moms (she lives in the country and has a huge yard) so he gets plenty of exercise. I just love him to pieces and hes just perfect for our family.


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, all I know is my Hershey was 1.8 lbs at his Vet appointment last week. He was right about 7 wks old (less 1 day :wink: ).


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Scoot is 4 months 3 pounds 2 ounces


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

HI.... my little one wieghed 1lb 4oz when we got him at (2mos) he is now a little over a year old and weight 5 1/2 lbs. What should his weight be??? Just curious...


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

My 6 month old pup weighs right around 4lbs, seems to have slowed growing now...any ideas how much more weight he'll put on? The breeder estimated 3.5, but they always say they're going to be smaller than they end up! I'm very happy with his weight now though..not near as fragile.


----------



## jec582 (Jun 17, 2005)

JAYNE said:


> Hello ! Tyson is 15 weeks (nearly 16 weeks) and weighs 4lbs , can you work out approx what adult weight should be??
> 
> Thank-u :wave:



Pixie is 16 weeks old and weighs 3.6. She will be around 5 1/2 which is what I bet Tyson will be around as well.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Mr Filmore*

Nicole, Mr Filmore should weigh 3.5 lbs if the chart would have been correct for you. Unfortunately they are not always right. Mr Filmore weighed the same as Yoshi did when he was 9 wks.


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

My Cooper is 24wks and 32 ounces. The chart says he will be around 2 1/2 pounds. But we will have to see? :?


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> And remember, he's an only child...no competition.)


there should be an "only child chart" to make up for fast-growing rolly-polly single babies like Tico. I don't have his weights prior to getting him at 15 weeks, but since then, here he is...

15 weeks he was 3lb 7oz
19 weeks he was 5lb 2oz

He's now 22 weeks, and hasn't been weighed yet, but don't think he's gained too much - but he looks like he's thinned out quite a bit since 19 weeks. Any guesses on what he will be? 

The breeder, said not to follow the charts, because of him being a single puppy and he'd done so much more growing in the first couple months than a normal multiple puppy would - and he would max out around 5 to 5 1/2 pounds. ummm hummm.... 

I'm thinking he will be around 7lbs


----------



## mizz (Aug 13, 2005)

According to the chart Wiz will be around 4 and 1/2 pounds which seems to be about what I expect. Glad the chart is posted, so I can make comparisons when the time comes.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm a bit fuzzy about Reuben's weight too...I was told by the breeder that he'd probably be around 2.5-3 lbs max...but at 12 weeks he just weighed in at 2.2 lbs...what do you all think?
Jill


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

I just have to say I am totally amazed at how many breeders give out a much lower weight than the dogs end up at. There are too many for it to just be a fluke! uuurrrrrrr :angryfire:


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Jac582 wrote -


> Pixie is 16 weeks old and weighs 3.6. She will be around 5 1/2 which is what I bet Tyson will be around as well.


I hope so that would be great then i could def show him but if he goes over 6lbs i still gonna love him more than anything and he will still be the bestest to me!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Reubens weight*

Jill, If Reubens weight stays consistent with the chart then you are looking at around 4 1/2 lbs or a tad bit more.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for your guess-timate...I am disappointed that I was given such a low estimate...but he's loved no matter how big or small...he's a big chunk of love!!!!
Jill


----------



## chavist93 (Aug 14, 2005)

Tobi is now 10 weeks and 2 days old and he weighs 1.3 lbs today. I think he will be a little boy.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i think you skipped me, (i was after mr. filmore and before rueben) scoot is 4months and 3 lbs 2 oz. 
I don't understand the weight chart so your prediction will really help. Thanks
Roie


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Scoots weight*

Roie, I didnt mean to skip you, actually someone else offered up this info and I am always browsing the weight chart so when I saw one that was around the same weight as my Yoshi I offered up the info. Then when someone else asked I felt bad and looked it up, I didnt mean to skip you. :lol: 

If Scoot stays consistent with the weight chart then you are looking at around 4 1/2lbs.

Here is some helpful tips to help you read the weight chart: :wink: 

Go to the forum Chihuahua Questions and the first post says weight chart. 
Click on that and then count how many weeks old your chi is, look to the far left of the chart and you will see the ages in weeks. Follow that to the right to come up with the weight. 1lb is 16 ounces, the scale is in ounces so if my pup was 17 wks and weighed 3lbs 2oz that would be 50oz on the chart. When I scroll straight down at that point then it would show me that he would be 41/2 lbs.

Hope this helps


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*chavist93*

If the Tobi's weight is consistent with the weight chart then he should be around 3lbs. Keep in mind that the weight charts are not always correct. There are several people on this board that have chis that did not follow the chart.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Jill said:


> Thanks for your guess-timate...I am disappointed that I was given such a low estimate...but he's loved no matter how big or small...he's a big chunk of love!!!!
> Jill


that's why the weight charts are just guesses. even a breeder don't know for sure. what happens is they get growth spurts and then they aren't consistent with the chart anymore. chiwi has been very accurate with the chart from the day i brought her home to now. but she can still all of a sudden pack on a few ounces and the chart will read her at a different adult weight...

if that made sense lol....


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

thanks i understand now :lol: which is rare in my case.... :tongue3:


----------



## goldie (Jun 22, 2005)

goldie said:


> JOLIE'SMOM said:
> 
> 
> > And remember, he's an only child...no competition.)
> ...


Tico's 22 week weight is 6lb 10oz!


----------



## saintschamp10 (Jul 17, 2005)

my bam bam is 6 weeks and weighs 14.4 oz


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

LuvMyChi said:


> Well, all I know is my Hershey was 1.8 lbs at his Vet appointment last week. He was right about 7 wks old (less 1 day :wink: ).


The above I posted on the 18th. Nobody responded to it. Anyone care to guesstimate what Hershey will weigh???


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*saintchamp*

Saintchamp, If the Bam Bam stays consistent with the weight chart he will be around 3 to 31/2lbs.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*Luvmy chi*

Luvmychi, If Hershey stays consistent with the weight chart then he will be around 5 1/2 lbs.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

I was just wondering at what age does a Chihuahua puppy fully grow? Is it 6 months or older? Mine is 4 months old now and weighs around 1150grams.....


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Ory&C said:


> I was just wondering at what age does a Chihuahua puppy fully grow? Is it 6 months or older? Mine is 4 months old now and weighs around 1150grams.....


usually by 8 months you have a good idea of what they will weigh as an adult. some stop growing at 8 months and some stop at a year. the "growing" mainly consists of filling out and getting their "adult shape and muscle tone"


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Luvmy chi*



Yoshismom said:


> Luvmychi, If Hershey stays consistent with the weight chart then he will be around 5 1/2 lbs.


Thank so much! I was reading the chart right after all. LoL! :lol: Wasn't sure if I was or not. I'm betting he will be bigger than that, but we will see. I'll check the chart again after his follow up shots when I have a new weight on him. Thanks again!


----------

